# Garmin Networking



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I've got two echomap uhd units with transducers and two panoptix (ps22 and ps31). Looks like you plug everything into a powered gms10 with garmin ethernet cables. After that everything is networked and shared. Sounds too easy....


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I have the gms10. I networked two 93SV head units to share a LiveScope transducer between two shanties for ice fishing. I can confirm panoptix is a shared resource but I’m not positive sonar is shared. With LiveScope you connect the black box to the gms10 then connect each head unit to the gms10. I have a ‘once used’ gls10 that I could give you a deal on because forward view does not work on ice like I assumed it would and down view requires us to place the shanties closer together than desired unless in 30fow. I can hook it up and see if a unit without sonar can take the sonar from a networked unit if you need to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

